# old and large.



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

As I am new.. any interest in more photo of these.?










the blue 65 Chevelle is 1/25 scale. the black IROC-Z is 1/6 scale.
all of these large scale are over 20 years old 
the 57 might be 30+
I also have a not completed 78 Corvette in 1/6 scale. and a not started 82 Corvette in 1/6 scale.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



chuck_thehammer said:


> As I am new.. any interest in more photo of these.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT????????....I had the 1/6 79 Firebird and the 78 corvette by Monogram and I sold them for $400.....AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!....:drunk:...Now that I recovered, What is the story on that 57 Chevy, only because I never own one (well other than my 1/25) and I never seen one please share some info on this chassic?...:thumbsup:*


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

as for information. almost NONE.. the top photo shows marking of @MMI. only marking under car.
I think I built this car over 30 years ago. and this was NOT a 3 in 1 kit.. just like you see it.
the chrome is disappearing into red... not altered, just aged ...


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hmmm???*










as for information. almost NONE.. the top photo shows marking of @MMI. only marking under car.
I think I built this car over 30 years ago. and this was NOT a 3 in 1 kit.. just like you see it.
the chrome is disappearing into red... not altered, just aged ...[/QUOTE]

*MMI> I think its a Monogram Kit maybe a 1/12 kit?....Boy!, If I had this in my hands it would only mean one thing....REBUILT.....its has a 327 vette engine....the chassis needs to be redone because of the Mufflers and axle set up....(because in the real world 327+ twin 4bbl on a blower means major HP) it needs to breeze and rip the tarp.For starters....Hooker Headers....a DANA 4:10 maybe, some Lakes on the srings to hold it down, a Hurst stick shift, a M22 tranny maybe, some 4 point roll cage.....Okay am sorry I ran with this...:drunk:....Overall buddy, you have some serious killer here!!....:thumbsup: *


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

yes, this model is so "COOL" as it is the ONLY one to made it past my age of down-sizing.. and I mean the only model that I kept.. from back then...

but as you can see there is a role cage in there.. and aftermarket gauges on the dash.. came with kit.

and it even has a "TAR TOP" battery.. LOL


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

chuck_thehammer said:


> yes, this model is so "COOL" as it is the ONLY one to made it past my age of down-sizing.. and I mean the only model that I kept.. from back then...
> 
> but as you can see there is a role cage in there.. and aftermarket gauges on the dash.. came with kit.
> 
> and it even has a "TAR TOP" battery.. LOL


*Indeed Buddy!....but with all that power...safety first 4 point roll cage is needed not a 3 point....:thumbsup: *


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

camaro75 said:


> *Indeed Buddy!....but with all that power...safety first 4 point roll cage is needed not a 3 point....:thumbsup: *


I agree.. but how was it 30+ years ago.. I bet a 3 point.. 
this was OLD-SCHOOL before it was OLD...


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

chuck_thehammer said:


> I agree.. but how was it 30+ years ago.. I bet a 3 point..
> this was OLD-SCHOOL before it was OLD...


*:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Always been fascinated by the large kits but never built one. I really like the '57!


----------



## Z28HO (Nov 24, 2012)

The '57 Chevy is 1/12, I have one in the storage unit, think it is Monogram, will try to get up there and check. The large scale Camaro is Monogram 1/8, they did an '82 Z28 pace car and I think there was an '85 IROC. Besides the Camaro's there were about 3 different year models of Vettes, a Firebird, Jag XKE and a '32 Ford, all in 1/8 scale.
The red Vette is probably a 1/12 Monogram.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Z28HO said:


> The '57 Chevy is 1/12, I have one in the storage unit, think it is Monogram, will try to get up there and check. The large scale Camaro is Monogram 1/8, they did an '82 Z28 pace car and I think there was an '85 IROC. Besides the Camaro's there were about 3 different year models of Vettes, a Firebird, Jag XKE and a '32 Ford, all in 1/8 scale.
> The red Vette is probably a 1/12 Monogram.


*Or a 1/20 scale, the 1/12 is bigger than the Vette...My Guess?...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Z28HO (Nov 24, 2012)

Duh, must have been a senior moment, is definitely a size difference. Been playing in the diecast to long lately, where 1/64 is in many different sizes.




camaro75 said:


> *Or a 1/20 scale, the 1/12 is bigger than the Vette...My Guess?...:thumbsup:*


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I used to have one of those Camaros, wound up giving it to my nephew.
And yes they were 1/8 scale instead of 1/6. And that '57 looks to be 1/12.


----------



## Icediver (Jun 7, 2002)

I have the Turbo TransAm Firebird. Built it back in 81 when I had a 81 Formula that I put 160000 mile on. I really wanted a Formula version but nobody ever came out with a large scale kit. I finally found a 1/18 77 Formula diecast but the nose is different and just this last month I got a 79 TransAm in 1/18 also a diecast. I don't ever remember seeing the Camaro IROC kit, but then, I really wasn't looking for one either back then. Nice 57, neighbor that lives behind me has a 1:1 that he drives around every once in a while.
Regards,
Brian


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I got a whole bunch of large scale cars

http://s155.photobucket.com/user/jmf1964/library/8th%20scale%20car%20collection?sort=3&page=1

Been collecting them for a while.


----------



## sunday (Jul 19, 2013)

old but...classics，right?yes.thanx.How many years did you keep them,they are oldder than many people.Your presents or you collect them?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

most of the large models were made in the mid 80's . I have 3 large ones and I bought them around 1985-1986. if I remember correctly. and I still have mine..

2 built and 1 still in the box. the built ones are still on display.

John F. you may have the largest collection of large models...
if I had known the Firebird was made... I would have looked for it.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Those are only the ones on p/b, I've got 10 or so built up, and about 6 or 8 still in storage. I sold a bunch of them last year to finance my 1/350 TOS E.
The Turbo TA's pop up on Ebay all the time. but they're a little pricey


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

back then model came from local hobby shop.. and I was told then they were hard to come by.. and the owner was reluctant to order large models...

the un-built one is a metalized version of 82 Corvette...

my wish list now is a large scale XB-70 (YB-70). it was at another hobby shop.. when that one went out of business. I tried to buy it... but he wanted 50% more than retail..


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I had several of those 82 'vettes, but they were in such bad shape with broken or missing parts I needed 3 kits to complete 1 model.

I asked someone at Revell a year or so ago about reissuing some of the large scale car kits. He said it was not cost effective anymore considering materials and labor costs.
He said 1/12th scale is about as big as they can go and still make it affordable.


----------

